# Relaxation Therapy Thread



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

*Quick warning: You may feel a humming sound in your head afterwards.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

DrNepal is pretty great...


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

When you're done relaxing, don't forget to hit the motivational thread:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f43/motivational-866241/#post1070402905


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't feel relaxed while listening to this sort of stuff. They just annoy me.
Jacobson technique and breathing exercises do help a bit.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah, anxiety and stress sometimes need a hammer struck through them in order to achieve a relaxed state, so anger music, and extremely tense and powerful vibrations will most certainly not work on everyone.

Breathing exercises and progressive relaxation? Try this one...


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

MrKappa said:


> Breathing exercises and progressive relaxation? Try this one...


I am trying to somewhat mix them together into a single exercise.

I like how the woman in the video is trying to shape her voice into the usual stereotype: soft, calm, serene, slow paced. If I add that smile and her constant eyebrows movement, I think it is a bit funny. Made me smile.  Is she flirting with me a bit? I'd like to assume she is. :lol


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

Meditate:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

Meet ur match

JFeed it


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Is it bad that I am afraid to watch those "subliminal" videos, as I am afraid I won't know exactly what subliminal messages they are sending? What if they are sending horrible messages to you, and you don't know it because you aren't consciously grasping them?

Same with the binaural beats. Maybe they are programming my brain with something bad? How would I know?

I don't mean to throw off this thread or anything. I was just wondering if anyone else feels this way.

More in the spirit of this thread...
These always help me relax:


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

^do you watch TV?

Anyways, Dr.Seuss, that picture of yours, he used to work with the "propaganda" department in the USA military.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dr._Seuss



> He was a perfectionist in his work and would sometimes spend up to a year on a book.
> 
> Upon graduating from Dartmouth, he entered Lincoln College, Oxford, intending to earn a PhD in English literature.[15] At Oxford, he met Helen Palmer, who encouraged him to give up becoming an English teacher in favor of pursuing drawing as a career.[15]
> 
> In 1942, Geisel turned his energies to direct support of the U.S. war effort. First, he worked drawing posters for the Treasury Department and the War Production Board. Then, in 1943, he joined the Army as a Captain and was commander of the Animation Department of the First Motion Picture Unit of the United States Army Air Forces, where he wrote films that included Your Job in Germany, a 1945 propaganda film about peace in Europe after World War II; Our Job in Japan, and the Private Snafu series of adult army training films. While in the Army, he was awarded the Legion of Merit.[42] Our Job in Japan became the basis for the commercially released film, Design for Death (1947), a study of Japanese culture that won the Academy Award for Documentary Feature.[43] Gerald McBoing-Boing (1950), which was based on an original story by Seuss, won the Academy Award for Animated Short Film.[44]


Enjoy... BTW, I am not saying Dr.Suess is harmful, I am only suggesting people underestimate the messages they receive daily.



Starless Sneetch said:


> Is it bad that I am afraid to watch those "subliminal" videos, as I am afraid I won't know exactly what subliminal messages they are sending? What if they are sending horrible messages to you, and you don't know it because you aren't consciously grasping them?


I guarantee you that if you are unaware as to what a harmful message is, then you are being bombarded by thousands of them daily.

Here is one, "Save Money Live Better"

Nobody saves money when they walk in, they in fact spend more, on stuff that does absolutely nothing to improve the quality of their lives.

I know the thread is on relaxing, but Binaural Beats are the least of your worries.



sad vlad said:


> I am trying to somewhat mix them together into a single exercise.
> 
> I like how the woman in the video is trying to shape her voice into the usual stereotype: soft, calm, serene, slow paced. If I add that smile and her constant eyebrows movement, I think it is a bit funny. Made me smile.  Is she flirting with me a bit? I'd like to assume she is. :lol


Doesn't she ask you to close your eyes in that one?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

MrKappa said:


> Doesn't she ask you to close your eyes in that one?


She does, but only after 1:48. That was more than enough to read the obvious signs. :lol

Ok. I will stop now. Someone may take me seriously and think I am anchored in the land of Delusion. :teeth


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

We are all deeply entrenched in a world of delusions. No worries. Delusions are the best part about life.






http://www.coca-colacompany.com/our-company/the-coca-cola-foundation



> Between 2002 and 2010, our Foundation gave a total of $273 million. Our total charitable contributions during that period -- through our Foundation and contributions from our Company-were more than $690 million.


So basically that's between 34 million and 86 million a year.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-24533589

With $2.45 billion net profit yearly.

Hey, someone has to pay for all that innovation.



















I'm being a little mean though, it's sort of obvious whatever innovation they've done in terms of foundations, and job creations has contributed back to society in a way that is probably not so recognized and nearly totals what the corporate mega giant contributes back. Still allowed to be skeptical, most certainly.

Sure, who could possibly understand what these statistics truly mean, as it isn't well balanced taking 300,000,000 people and stacking them up against major corporation entities.

http://www.ibtimes.com/americans-do...ut-equivalent-denmarks-total-gdp-corporations



> According to an annual report released this week by the Indiana University Lilly Family School of Philanthropy, individual contributions chipped in the largest chunk, $229 billion, or 72 percent of the total, while corporations gave the least, $18 billion, or 6 percent. The rest was made up of donations from foundations and bequests.


That ad was in 1971, and the foundation open it's doors in 1984. So yeah, things are worth scrutinizing.


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

:mushy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

Bowl sounds.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Yesterday I was the most stressed/depressed I have ever been. This morning I wanted to try and be more calm, and these have really helped me:






Together with


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

I've never really been able to meditate before, but I actually just had a really relaxing meditation session listening to this:






I feel a bit more relaxed than usual, and during the meditation, I was actually able to shut up my constant internal chatter!


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

Thank you for that addition, Star!


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

nice thread you have here =)


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

Thanks! Please feel free to add your own relaxation material.


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

http://www.calm.com

Great site for Audio+Visual meditation. 2-20 minute sessions with soothing music and nature sound effects. Several good quality backdrops to choose from.


----------

